# LAN Dateitransfer-Programm



## Ardaric (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich mache öfter mit meinen Kumpels eine LAN. Wenn ich dann eine Datei ziehe und aus irgendeinem Grund die Verbindung unterbricht, muss ich, egal wie weit ich gekommen bin, die ganze Datei noch einmal ziehen! Und das ätzt, bei großen Dateien oder bei vielen kleinen in vielen Unterordnern, ziemlich an!

Gibt es nicht ein Programm, das sich den Fortschritt merkt? Wie etwa ICQ beim Dateitransfer? Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar, aber am besten sollte es:
- Ohne Installation ausführbar sein
- Die von Windows freigegebenen Ordner benutzen. (Also nicht so, dass man das alles noch einmal in Programm freigeben muss).
- Sich den Forschritt merken und nach Verbindungsunterbrechung dort weitermachen.
- Unter WinXP funktionieren

Ich danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## AndreG (24. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Also ohne Installation ist mir da nichts bekannt.
Andere Möglichkeiten wären halt ICQ (dazu muß aber ein Netzzugang da sein um on zu gehen. Der Transfer geht dann aber über Lan.) .

Ansonsten rate ich zu FTP oder DCC. Beides braucht jedoch einen Server jedoch sind die minimal. Allerdings ist mir kein Programm bekannt was Windowsfreigaben nutzt.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Ardaric (25. Februar 2006)

Hm, ne. Da ist mir der Aufwand zu groß. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Grimreaper (26. Februar 2006)

Direct Connect solltest du dir anschauen. Braucht man nicht installieren wenn ich mich recht erinnere (bei Verwendung von DC++ sowie Yoshi's Hub). Nutzt zwar nicht die Windows Freigaben (so hoch is der Aufwand die nochmal in DC freizugeben auch nicht), is aber super geeignet für LANs. Setz bei dir einfach den Server auf und überred einen deiner Kumpels das auszuprobieren - innerhalb kürzester Zeit werden alle es draufhaben.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Ardaric (28. Februar 2006)

Sososo ... bin ich deine Muse? löl

The second idea is a filesharing client... Of course there are enough p2p clients on the web, but this one would be different. I would design it to especially fit the needs on LAN. Since I never used .net before, I guess I'll give C# a try.

  


Wie auch immer, viel Erfolg.


DC++ habe ich ausprobiert. Aber noch nicht im LAN, sieht aber interessant aus.


----------



## Grimreaper (28. Februar 2006)

Hehe,

cool das du das ausgegraben hast. Das war bevor ich DC++ das erste mal erfolgreich auf LAN eingesetzt hab 

Mal sehen, vielleicht wird das ja irgendwann doch noch was 

mfg Grimreaper


----------

